# Hobie Bash Bash - new Hobie as major Prize!!!



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

For those of you without pedals, this is what some of us got up to on the weekend at Lake MacDonald!

The annual Hobie Bass Bash for Hobie customers, free entry, and all have a chance at winning the major prize even if you dont catch a fish!

First prize was a brand new Hobie Revolution won by Kilkenny. I put him onto AKFF and he joined yesterday. A very deserving winner.

We all had a great time and all won some prizes. Its nice to see a company giving back to its customers so generously. Perhaps another reason to come over to the pedal side....8) 8) 8)

Also pleased to report I met Polyeurosis (Ash) at the gig. Sorry I didnt chat more mate, but I was taken by the Revolution!

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

well done hobie looks like a good day out. i would of came but i don't have one off those yaks. milan


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice prizes 8)

Well done Killkenny........!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks a top turn out mate, but notice at the start you already have a half boat length start on Carmen without turning a pedal...did you do that each day :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX5XL1oAAA3fgAASYAEAAIhYGAAur9+gIABwYwAAAAA1U/E0m0k9Gp6T0jTyeqEAsEC7dV5sf11c+74RZy1r4oC4xlIkQqZYySz67hwbxkGbEUf2rzVSuN+YIhy1q2+dPjvfamD0FvLIlP24YMx3iEt/F3JFOFCQflcvWg==


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Apparently these were spotted at the lake but didn't enter the comp :shock:

Congrats to the winner.'


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Richo, My yaks longer than hers.... 

Red, only about 40, which is more than last year but less than expected I believe. I dont think the Revolution-as-prize was properly advertised otherwise there would have been many more.

Dan, unfortunately there were none of those.... 
But there was a Viking Tempo with an outboard cruising around!

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

What an awesome competition!

Having just got my hands on a Revolution, I gotta say it's a mega prize to have won... Well done Kilkenny. you wont be disappointed by that yak.

Cheers

Ivan


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

THanks for all the congrats, I never kept the first prize as is but got a trade on a new Sport model, Jake and Carmen helped me decide and Mal had one in stock.....the shorter model will be better to manouver for the new fishing partner and she can lift 19kg up on top o the ute after she gets my mirage on first..
Kilkenny


----------



## outerlimit (Sep 2, 2005)

Well done Kenny. Couldn't have gone to a nicer guy.......


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

kilkenny said:


> the shorter model will be better to manouver for the new fishing partner and she can lift 19kg up on top o the ute after she gets my mirage on first..
> Kilkenny


You're a thinker Ken!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya killkenny and welcome along. Gotta be happy with a prize like that :!: Love the shot of poll position, and a dam fine bass Jake  . Spooled, I'll take one in teal and one in blue please :wink:


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Jake : Great to other AKFF'ers at the Bash. I also was very taken by the revolution (Though Killkenny not so much?)

Killkenny : Congrats on the first prize - Although we know have to change the subject to Hobie sport as first prize.

Thanks to: Mal and Trish from Sunstate Hobie for a great day. (When last did your dealer provide you with breakfast, lunch, good company, fish - for some - and a chance to win a new Yak just for turning up?) 
Sure some will say $2000+ is an expensive two course meal. But you don't have to buy a yak every year.
Also thanks to the other sponsors - EVERYONE there won prizes. Me a Jackall Bros SK popper ($22.00 worth from Lureworld) and a Hobie cap.

Just a rundown of the fishing.........
7am-11am - $ hours fishing..........

Top competitor 16 fish
Second 9 Fish 
third 5
Me and many others 4 fish.

Quite happy with this effort as I struggled for the first 3 hours and changed tactics to get the 4 in less than an hour.

From what I saw fish were caught on SP's, Deep divers, Ice jigs, cast, trolled and ranged in size from 15-50cm.

Didn't catch this one on the day but pulled it out of lake McDonald a few weeks ago when it smashed a surface fizzer - The whole fish was airborne on the strike - Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Ash, healthy looking Bass there mate. I thought I should mention that I caught my 5 on a Spinnerbait, so they were taking a wide variety of lures.

Interestingly the first 3 fish of the morning were all taken at exactly 0731, by me, Kilkenny and someone else at the same time and within about a 15m radius.

4 fish in an hour though is awesome, what were you using exactly?

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Jake,

Three of the four where on a Rapala ShadRap SR7 'Perch'

and one on a Tilsan Bass - Gold.

Two of my all time fav lures.

Just along the edge of the weedbeds as the water dropped away into a deeper section.

Ash


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> All those poor people putting their lives at risk! Somebody stop them!


 :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Ash, thanks for sharing. Here's the poor old Spinnerbait that got me a dozen fish the last couple of days. Note the crushed barb.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Congrats and welcome Kilkenny


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

looks like a great turnout. good onyou sunstate hobie for putting this on for your customers! theres a lot to be said for a company that does this sort of thing!

to all that won prizes, congrats, although it sounds like 'yakfishing was the winner on the day' :roll: 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

polylureosis said:


> Jake : Great to other AKFF'ers at the Bash. I also was very taken by the revolution (Though Killkenny not so much?)
> 
> Killkenny : Congrats on the first prize - Although we know have to change the subject to Hobie sport as first prize.
> 
> ...


Sounds like there was some good fishing to be had, 16 fish for the day is a very impressive effort! 8) and looks as though quite a few others managed some nice catches as well.....well done guys.

Massive congratulations to the boys at Sun State Hobie, looks like they put on a fantastic event


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Well done Kilkenny!!!!!

Were you using a sounder, dipping your baits in VB or both?

Cheers

Scott


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Jake said:


> Ash, thanks for sharing. Here's the poor old Spinnerbait that got me a dozen fish the last couple of days. Note the crushed barb.
> Cheers,
> Jake


Hi Jake,

Seems you all had a great time, pity I had to work.  
That looks like my fave spinnerbait-The TT Vortex in purple. I have caught some great bass in North Pine dam with it.

Chris


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

fishtales said:


> That looks like my fave spinnerbait-The TT Vortex in purple. I have caught some great bass in North Pine dam with it.


Chris, thats the one mate.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Kraley, JT, a bit like this guy putting his life at risk, taking a leaky Hobie out to sea hey?

http://forum.kayak4fish.com/viewtopic.php?t=7819

Catch ya Scott


----------

